# super league Play Off



## betcatalog (May 27, 2017)

As in the previous matches, so today I expect very closed match with few goals, victory, if judged, will be judged in the details
AEK ATHEN vs PAOK THESSALONIKI @@ +2.50 Under, odds 1.50

In this show I can not go with the few goals, the victory will be judged today in the goal
PANATHINAIKOS vs PANIONIOS @@ +2.50 Under, odds 1.57


----------



## Crouniontim (May 25, 2018)

Dope, thanks!


----------

